# leg pain.. post iui



## anokhi (Aug 27, 2010)

my leg has been paining since my iui... its one and a half weeks now... right from my thighs down to feet .... there is a terrible pain every night ....

i have been resting mostly...


pl advice


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I would contact your clinic or see your GP alhtough it's most likely to be a trapped nerve or something caught by the catheter whn you IUI was don. Best to bec checked out to be sure though


----------

